# Need advice really worried!!



## tipptop (Apr 6, 2012)

Something that hasnt dawned on me until now is My partner and I have 3 children. But my oldest girl who is 12 is from a previous relationship. I have no contact with the father and he is not on her birth certificate. Will this affect us getting into Canada Cant see that it should make any difference but someone mentioned it to me and now Im really worried!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I must admit that I chuckled at your first sentence.
You will need the birth father's permission to remove the child from Ireland. An alternative I've seen proposed is a notarized statement that the father has no connection with the child, does not financially support the child, etc, etc. this should be done through a lawyer.


----------



## tipptop (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh Dear God I just read it back that sounds awful!!! Thx so much for your reply. I have no contact with him. He doesnt pay anything and I know for sure he doesnt live in Ireland so I assume I will have to go to my lawyer?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Has your partner legally adopted your eldest?


----------



## tipptop (Apr 6, 2012)

No he hasnt legally adopted her


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

tipptop said:


> No he hasnt legally adopted her


Then you need the permission of the other parent or a Court Order to take the child permanently abroad. This is known as a relocation application or leave to remove. You will need to get a lawyer to sort this out and it will take some time. Additionally, on what visa are you entering Canada? If the visa is for your partner, and he has no legal connection to your daughter she likely won't be allowed to enter on his visa.


----------



## tipptop (Apr 6, 2012)

My partner just got a positive LMO and now we are processing the paperwork for the 2nd part of the Work Visa. I will be applying for a work permit alao. I could get a letter from the "father" giving his oermission as I am in contact with his parents regularly who are thrilled we are getting this great opportunity to go to Canada. It just makes my blood boil that this person who abandoned me 12 years ago when I was pregnant and never bothered with us since gets to determine if we can go to Canada! So unfair. She calls my partner Daddy he is the only father shes ever known. He will give me the letter alright. He couldnt care less if I took her to the moon. FUMING!!!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

tipptop said:


> My partner just got a positive LMO and now we are processing the paperwork for the 2nd part of the Work Visa. I will be applying for a work permit alao. I could get a letter from the "father" giving his oermission as I am in contact with his parents regularly who are thrilled we are getting this great opportunity to go to Canada. It just makes my blood boil that this person who abandoned me 12 years ago when I was pregnant and never bothered with us since gets to determine if we can go to Canada! So unfair. She calls my partner Daddy he is the only father shes ever known. He will give me the letter alright. He couldnt care less if I took her to the moon. FUMING!!!!


Based on the situation as presented above, I don't think your daughter has any legal rights to enter Canada. Your partner will get a TWP based on his LMO and you an open work permit based on your partner's permit status, but, because your daughter has no legal status to your partner (everything relates back to him), I don't think she will qualify to enter the country. You should confirm with immigration and see what has to be done to resolve (if required).


----------



## tipptop (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh no this is awful news. I can get a letter giving his permission.From the research I have done if he has had no contaxt since before 2002 we can bring her with his permission. She was born in 2000 and he has nevermet her. Does this mean our dream is over before its started! We have given notice at our fkat and have sold half our furniture already.


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

I don't see that there is a problem. The child is a dependant family member and, given that she has permisison from the natural father to go to Canada, can freely enter as a visitor with her mother. She is then entitled to go to school in Canada, in the same way as any other minor child of parents who are in Canada on work permits.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

She is a dependent of a dependent... So I don't know if that's not a problem...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tipptop said:


> Oh no this is awful news. I can get a letter giving his permission.From the research I have done if he has had no contaxt since before 2002 we can bring her with his permission. She was born in 2000 and he has nevermet her. Does this mean our dream is over before its started! We have given notice at our fkat and have sold half our furniture already.


If it's possible to get a letter of permission from the father go ahead and do so. I suspect you will need the letter notarized. I believe if you go to the airport without such permission the airline may refuse to board your daughter.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

My cousin moved to Canada from Northern Ireland about 4 years ago with her husband and 4 kids. They came over on a PR and she was the skilled migrant on the application, however, their eldest child is the husband's by his first marriage. The mother was deceased, so there was no issue with the letter, but there was an issue with the son because she was the applicant. In the end I believe she legally adopted him (with the maternal grandparents blessing) and they made it over, but it delayed the process significantly while they sorted it out. I don't know of there are the same issues on a TWP, but should be looked at before one person gets rejected at POE.


----------



## Jerseygal (May 31, 2012)

tipptop said:


> Something that hasnt dawned on me until now is My partner and I have 3 children. But my oldest girl who is 12 is from a previous relationship. I have no contact with the father and he is not on her birth certificate. Will this affect us getting into Canada Cant see that it should make any difference but someone mentioned it to me and now Im really worried![/QUOT
> 
> hi ,just seen ur message. My son has knowledge about this, according to him,it depends on the custody arrangements between u and ur former partner.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is your son a lawyer? Or did he move on a temporary work permit to Canada with his own visa, an a child of a partner that wasn't his child?


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

tipptop said:


> Something that hasnt dawned on me until now is My partner and I have 3 children. But my oldest girl who is 12 is from a previous relationship. I have no contact with the father and he is not on her birth certificate. Will this affect us getting into Canada Cant see that it should make any difference but someone mentioned it to me and now Im really worried!


Hi 

I am in a similiar situation if there is no access order from the court and the father is not on her birth cert then all you need to get is an affidavit from ur solicitor stating that you have sole custody of your daughter...this is the procedure i followed and we had no problems we applied for skilled workers visa. best of luck with it


----------

